

Show HN: Implementing the “3D Split Depth GIF” Effect in Three.js - nni
http://www.nowherenearithaca.com/2015/07/implementing-3d-split-depth-gif-effect.html

======
10dpd
Full collection of split depth gifs:

[http://www.splitdepthgifs.com](http://www.splitdepthgifs.com)

~~~
nni
that's a good link - thanks

------
nni
A sample three.js viz is at
[https://learnforeverlearn.com/splitdepth/](https://learnforeverlearn.com/splitdepth/)

